# New chicken keeper with questions



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Peepers arrived today yay! After 9 months of wishing & planning! Here are my questions:

Is it normal for them to scratch themselves? Sometimes a couple of them really seem to have a go at it. I have noticed two little bitty bugs on the paper towels but the girls eat those.

Is "yawning" normal?

I've noticed some pecking & feather picking already. Should I be concerned about this?

What does "normal" peeper poop look like?

Thanks in advance! I've have already learned some things from this forum & some laughs too!

Becky


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its normal for them to itch occasionally but not excessively. If you saw a couple small bugs, I'm guessing your babies have mites. DE gets rid of them. 

Yawning is normal for them. They yawn like we do when tired.

They'll already by working on establishing pecking order. Just instinct so some pecking etc. is normal. Even with growing up together, they'll constantly being laying down the ground rules as to who is ruler of the roost.

Poops usually brown with white caps if I remember right. Been a long while since I've had chicks. Pretty much look like regular small wild bird poops.

What kind of peeps did you get? Its so fun to watch little ones grow up and explore the world. You'll really enjoy having chickens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get your chicks from ? I would be calling them if your babies have bugs already. Scratching is normal if its not excessive. Normal poop have a variety of looks, it can be anything you just dont want bloody poop. Yawning is totally normal. Feather pecking is only a concern if blood is drawn. They are already establishing a pecking order. If you see blood separate them and spray it with blu-kote. If you have anymore questions please feel free to ask. Also how big is your brooder and what bedding are you using ?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you for replying 7 chicks & Apyl. I ordered my chicks from Ideal Poultry 12 total - Americauna, Ideal 236 (their egg production breed), Dominque, Silver Lace Wyandotte, RIR, Buff Orpington all pullets. I haven't seen any more of the little bugs but I'm thinking I may dust them with DE anyway just to be sure? The brooder is an adequate size for sure. It's 2 pet cages wired tied together. I would post a picture but I haven't figured out how to do that yet. I am using puppy pads with a layer of paper towels on top for the first week then I will switch to sand. I've already gone through 2 1/2 rolls of paper towels!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Since they came from a legit hatchery I doubt the bugs came from the hatchery. To check for bugs check the skin under the vent area. Bugs like to hang out around the butt area. To post pics click the paperclip


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

What is DE?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Diatomaceous earth. Its basically dirt with really fine particles that kill the mites. Its made of diatoms, tiny (dead) creatures.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's a picture of the brooder.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's one of my new peeper poopers.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> Here's one of my new peeper poopers.


Adorable!!! ❤


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

It's amazing how much those adorable little creatures poop!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Sure is kahitna_flock! My next new venture is to learn all about composting so I can put it to good use!


----------

